# Delivered my little man at 17 weeks on Thursday



## mommydreamer

I didn't know where else to go or who else to talk to. I know it could have been so much worse, but I just don't know where to go from here. I don't want to get out of bed or take a shower... or do anything at all. His funeral is Monday and I don't want to leave him alone. :( I'm just so heartbroken. :cry:


----------



## daopdesign

Hun, you're not alone. I delivered my little boy yesterday at 16 weeks. I know how you are feeling but you must get on with things and try to keep your normal routine. I've been out to the shops, visited family and spent time with my little boy (he's 18 mths). I too, just want to curl up in a ball and cry but if I did I don't know if I'd come out of it. It's devastating. 

We too have a memorial planned, on Tuesday. I am beginning to accept what has happened and cherish the fact there is somewhere we can go to visit our LO.

My thoughts are with you :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clarebo9

So so sorry to both of you x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Im so sorry :hugs: I just lost mine 9 days ago at 16w6d so I know the feeling :hugs: It is so hard and I still cry at some point each day so k now you arent alone :hugs: The ladies here are a great support and we will walk down this path with you :hugs:


----------



## schloop

I am so sorry that you are going through this. For me (loss at 21 weeks), it really helped to get back into my normal routine sooner rather than later. It was VERY hard to do at first, but I think it has helped me in the long run.


----------



## SassyLou

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Blondie007

So sorry xxx


----------



## RoxyRoo

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Claire1

So sorry for all of your losses....one day at a time xx


----------



## countrybarbie

Im soo sorry to hear that :( 

my friend lost her twins a year ago this month and if wasnt for her little boy she would go insane... She had storee and promisee 2-3months early she got to hold them then one died the day after they was born and the other baby died two days after they was born...


----------



## mommydreamer

Thank you so much ladies. It helps to know I'm not going through this alone. I'm trying so hard to get back into my normal routine. I know that'll help. Thank you for all the support!


----------



## JPARR01

I am very sorry for your loss. I just want to let you know that you are in my prayers. God bless! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyfromgod

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Cloe

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## emma2810

So sorry for your loss :hugs: it's almost 2years since we lost our little Jack at 17weeks. The memories will always be there but gradually hurt less.
Like some of the other ladies have said,it helps to try and get back to 'normal' ignore insensitive remarks of friends/family that don't quite understand. They mean well but comments like "maybe it wasn't ment to be" "you can try again" are usually said by people who have no idea of what you're going through so try not to take it to heart. 
If you want to chat,about anything,feel free to inbox me :hugs:
Thinking of you and your family x


----------



## cla

iam so sorry hun i know how you are feeling i was the same when i lost my baby at 17 weeks to, so my thoughts are with you xxxxx


----------



## jojo23

so sorry hun, it took me a long while to get back doing things after my loss i was 22 weeks with a little girl. i totally understand hun u wouldnt even want to get dressed in the morning cause you think whats the point. but you will slowly get back into your routine and the ache in your heart will still be there but you wont feel like you cant go on.... really hope your ok today, its a tough time but we are all here for you to help you get back on your feet hun i still have days where i cry and cry but i know i have to keep strong and healthy.
:hugs: to you and your little angel xxx


----------



## SarahJane

I am so sorry to hear about your loss hun.:cry: I totally hear what you are saying about not wanting to do anything as I too have been there. You need to do things at your pace hun and don't listen to anyone else. :hugs:

I can't tell you what to do as it probably won't help, but what I did when I lost my little girl was to get up every morning and set myself things which needed to be done. I would write lists and would aim to get to the end of the day. 

One day at a time...

Get in touch if you need someone to talk to :hugs:


----------



## Bingles

So sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## pinkflamingo

am so so sorry for your loss.

hugs xx


----------



## Weeplin

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bartness

Im so sorry for you loss. :hugs:


----------



## katy1310

:hugs:


----------



## Bluetomato

Im so sorry to hear about your little boy xxx


----------



## mommydreamer

Thank you so much again ladies. I can't believe how amazing everyone here is.


----------



## cla

I love the poem xxxxx


----------



## wish2bmum

I'm so sorry for you loss. I hope with time you can find strength to smile again. I know sometimes its the least thing you want to hear but with time it does get a easier, well may be not easier but you learn to cope with the pain, although your little one will always be in your heart xx my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## MaevesMummy

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Its early days and completley normal for you to feel like hiding away. It takes time, but you will be able to get up and do every day things, although you will never forget your little boy. Its important not to beat yourself up for feeling this way. 
Sending you lots of love and so sorry for your loss.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hayley x

I'm so sorry for the loss of your baby boy :hugs: xx


----------



## kaz29

xxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Sorry :( :( :(
Scream, cry, moan, shout, do whatever you like to get you through this awful time xxxx :(


----------

